# He Left a Note!



## Bax*

At least he left a note and didnt just drive off


----------



## wyogoob

It's rare to find one that can spell "too", as in "also" correctly.

Bax, look at the handwrighting style. Im sure it's the same person that wrote the "Evingston" document that I found in the Uintas this weekend.

viewtopic.php?f=46&t=27504

Uh.....aren't you supposed to be studying?


----------



## Bax*

Definitely a Utard!


----------



## Fishrmn

wyogoob said:


> It's rare to find one that can spell "too", as in "also" correctly.
> 
> Bax, look at the handwrighting style. Im sure it's the same person that wrote the "Evingston" document that I found in the Uintas this weekend.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=46&t=27504
> 
> Uh.....aren't you supposed to be studying?


Handwrighting??

Fishrmn


----------



## wyogoob

Fishrmn said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's rare to find one that can spell "too", as in "also" correctly.
> 
> Bax, look at the handwrighting style. Im sure it's the same person that wrote the "Evingston" document that I found in the Uintas this weekend.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=46&t=27504
> 
> Uh.....aren't you supposed to be studying?
> 
> 
> 
> Handwrighting??
> 
> Fishrmn
Click to expand...

Evingston??


----------



## Packfish

Found one on my car in Seattle in 1972.

I backed into your car. I writing this note because everyone thinks I'm writing my name and number down but I'm not.


----------



## wyogoob

Packfish said:


> Found one on my car in Seattle in 1972.
> 
> I backed into your car. I writing this note because everyone thinks I'm writing my name and number down but I'm not.


Geeze, unreal!


----------



## Ifish

Same idea. No actaul collision. In my youth we would pick the nicest car in a restaurant parking lot, one we could see from inside, and put a note on it that read something like "I hit your car. Sorry about the damage. I've gone home to get my insurance info." Then we would watch them look the car over from every angle, get mad, look relieved, crumple up the note and drive away in their perfect car.


----------



## tuffluckdriller

That's a good idea for killing time! Get it on video, too...


----------



## mikevanwilder

I hope there wasn't to much damage Bax. That sucks, why even leave a note? I guess if the guy had the same idea as the guy in packfishs story.


----------



## longbow

A guy I use to run around with left a stick of dinomite under the dash of a guy's truck while he was down the river fishing. We didn't leave a note. I'm pretty sure he knew who it was. They were bitter enemies. Not quite the same as the fenderbender your talking about but way more impressive.


----------

